# I need your help.....



## gmotor (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Could you help me, where can i find this book,please​
*English for the Energy Industries: Audio CD: Oil, Gas and Petrochemicals: 1 [Audiobook, CD, Student Edition]*





​


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (4 أكتوبر 2011)

Hi

See This Link

http://www.fileserve.com/file/HugHmYr/0194579212EnglishEnergyBook.rar
​


----------



## gmotor (4 أكتوبر 2011)

Eng.Mahammed قال:


> Hi
> 
> See This Link
> 
> ...



Thanks Bro
but it is not what i am looking for​


----------



## gmotor (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Please could you help me​


----------



## alshangiti (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*English for the Energy Industries: Oil, Gas and Petrochemicals*

by Peter Levrai, Fiona McGarry, Lynda Edwards 
Formataperback 225 pages
Usually despatched in 7-10 days

4 Marketplace copies from £21.58 

Bookseller rating (0) 






http://reviews.waterstones.com/4921...stonesweb/displayAddBookReview.do?sku=5524696

Customer rating (0) 



Be the first to write a review. 



http://reviews.waterstones.com/4921...stonesweb/displayAddBookReview.do?sku=5524696


£15.95
Delivered FREE 
in the UK


 Check store availability 
| Add to wish list




About this book
Bookseller reviews
Customer reviews
*Synopsis*

English for the Energy Industries: Oil, Gas and Petrochemicals English for the Energy Industries is a foundation English course for employees in the oil, gas and petrochemicals industries. It is aimed at pre- and low-intermediate level students who have a basic grasp of English, but who need to use technical and semi-technical vocabulary within specific functional language applicable to the workplace. It provides approximately 140 hours of listening, speaking, reading, writing and language practice activities. English for the Energy Industries focuses on high-frequency lexis and structures used in the work environment, such as the language of safety, instructions, descriptions of equipment, processes and systems. English for the Energy Industries develops the four language skills in English for Specific Purposes (ESP) contexts: *Reading: uses authentic texts that energy industry technicians will use in everyday life, such as instruction manuals. *Speaking and listening: communicative pairwork tasks practise real-life communication situations, such as describing and giving information about equipment and jobs, giving instructions and warnings and discussing workplace problems. *Writing: tasks motivate students by developing knowledge of useful language for different text types, such as accident report forms and written notes and instructions. A comprehensive Glossary provides clear explanations of approximately 160 key terms in common use in the energy industries. Key Features * Essential expressions and language used in the industry * Constant recycling of high-frequency technical terms and vocabulary * Real-life listening and reading texts * A communicative approach to oral accuracy and fluency * Over 140 hours of skills practice activities * A glossary of over 160 key terms

*Book details*

*Published*
01/05/2007
*Publisher*
Garnet Education
*ISBN*
9781859649121


----------



## gmotor (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks alshangiti
this is what i search

but where is the link

i can't download​


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (14 أكتوبر 2011)

you must bought


----------

